# 3444 Poultry Car, 3434,3464



## Togatown (Nov 29, 2013)

Hello folks-

I recently picked up an illuminated poultry car that needs a little TLC. One of the areas needing attention is the lighting as both bayonet light fixtures appear to need replacing. I can''t seem to find the part number for the lamp bases, as the repair manual doesn't list them. They appear to be very similar to the lights that most post war cabooses like the NC5's use, but I am not sure.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

What is wrong with them?
The bulbs sit in tight right?

Just clean them up?


----------



## njrailer93 (Nov 28, 2011)

Remove the wiring and let it sit in a bath of evapo rust.


----------



## Togatown (Nov 29, 2013)

The socket on the right in the photo is actually crushed over and the bulb is not making good contact and shorting out.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You should be able to get those somewhere like at a radio shack?
Nothing special about them right?

Maybe some LED's in there would be better?


----------



## Togatown (Nov 29, 2013)

big ed said:


> Maybe some LED's in there would be better?


They would be cool but I want to keep the car in the 50's era.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You know you typed the wrong number? Should be 3434?

My book list replacement lamps at #L57, but I guess that is for the bulb?

I know radio shack has them, has different ones too.
I don't know how yours are attached to the frame but as long as they attach radio shack should have something like them.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Try this website. Scroll down to the replacement sockets.
http://www.autolumination.com/trainbulbs.htm


----------



## Togatown (Nov 29, 2013)

big ed said:


> You know you typed the wrong number? Should be 3434?
> 
> My book list replacement lamps at #L57, but I guess that is for the bulb?
> 
> ...


Yeah,the 3444 is my cop and hobo car, sorry. 

There are 3 prongs holding it to the frame so I am sure I can get a replacement of some type to work. 

Patrick - Thanks for the resource, I'll check that out along with Radio Shack.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

You may have to connect it to the frame another way. I didn't see any with prongs on that website.


----------



## Togatown (Nov 29, 2013)

Just found out that Jeff at The Train Tender has them.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

*3444 Poultry Car*

Oh, great.


Patrick


----------



## clayman (Dec 17, 2011)

Guys-

A piggyback issue onto this subject string.......

I recently also acquired a 3434 but have a different question: My car custodian seems to be a bit "shy" when the door is opened on this car. I have looked at Olsens and elsewhere but can't find any info regarding the spring and small wire attached harness to increase the tension to Make him pop out upon the door opening. 

Suggestions? work arounds? prior experiences?

And remember: all replies are to be written on a fourth grade mechanical ability level.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Go here

Clean the mechanism, oil the joints, increase the spring tension.


----------



## clayman (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks T man, but that link is to the 3464 operating car. I am trying to find any help on the 3434 Poultry car which appears to have a different internal mechanism. 

Is there something similar for the 3434?


----------



## Togatown (Nov 29, 2013)

clayman said:


> Thanks T man, but that link is to the 3464 operating car. I am trying to find any help on the 3434 Poultry car which appears to have a different internal mechanism.
> 
> Is there something similar for the 3434?


You must have the chicken sweeper car?

http://postwarlionel.com/freight-cars/box-cars/3434-chicken-sweeper/

That one is on my list to get, I just have the illuminated poultry car.


----------



## clayman (Dec 17, 2011)

ok, now were are on the right track. Yes, I have the sweeper car. 

My issue is how to tune this mechanism to make the sweeper spring forward like the figure in the operating boxcars. 

Help anyone?


----------



## clayman (Dec 17, 2011)

Never one to give up..I ran across this solution for the 3434 Poultry car mechanism but cant locate these spring. Has anyone seen it? Know where I can source them? Seems to be a better solution than the old piano wire or rubber bands.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

clayman said:


> Never one to give up..I ran across this solution for the 3434 Poultry car mechanism but cant locate these spring. Has anyone seen it? Know where I can source them? Seems to be a better solution than the old piano wire or rubber bands.


By the part number listed the Train doctor lists them at $1.50 a spring.

http://www.traindoctor.com/service/lionel/6300to6800.php

This page should come up in the correct parts bin, scroll down to # 6738-120.
There is no picture. 
I would see if you may need something else to make the shipping worth while.
Shipping might go by the pound? I don't know.

You do need two, other cars take them? Get a few more toss them into your repair parts box?


----------



## clayman (Dec 17, 2011)

Excellent! those are just the cats I needed.

Judging what theses old originals poultry cars go for on ebay, I don't mind spending a bit more on postage to have it. I rewired the flickering lights and corrected that, so, to replace with springs will make the car complete. 

Thanks for the refer.


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

Try Jeff sat Train Tender. Olsens lists the socket as part R-92. See the pics.

The Train Tender
Voice: 585-229-2050
E-Mail: [email protected]
Website: http://www.ttender.com


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Mike look at the date that this thread was started, 2015. The OP wanted the light sockets.

Clayman just picked the thread to ask about the springs. 
The first placed I looked was at Jeff's but I couldn't find the springs there.
Not to say he does not have them, someone would have to call him up and ask. 
They must be on other cars too?


----------



## clayman (Dec 17, 2011)

Actually, Ed, you are right on the button. 

I didn't want to clutter up the page with a new direction on the same subject. Mike, I DID rewire the lights so am good to go with those. Train tender is my go-to as his shipping is not as high, but I didn't see the springs in his inventory, so reached out to the forum. 

Again, like everything else, it is the shipping that costs you every time, but if I were worried about dollars, I wouldn't be pursuing this crazy hobby.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

clayman said:


> Actually, Ed, you are right on the button.
> 
> I didn't want to clutter up the page with a new direction on the same subject. Mike, I DID rewire the lights so am good to go with those. Train tender is my go-to as his shipping is not as high, but I didn't see the springs in his inventory, so reached out to the forum.
> 
> Again, like everything else, it is the shipping that costs you every time, but if I were worried about dollars, I wouldn't be pursuing this crazy hobby.


Try calling Jeff, a lot of times he has what you need or can get it. 
It might just be listed under another car.

I used to pull apart things like old broken kids toys or other things, small appliances. I was more curious as to how they worked. I would save all the little screws and stuff like springs.
I have a box of springs and all kinds interesting little levers, gears, whatever caught my attention. Lots of screws bolts and small washers.

And tons of other interesting things I might be able to use one day.........somewhere on something.


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

Big Ed said:


> Mike look at the date ...


My bad.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Millstonemike said:


> My bad.



No problem, someone might need that info in the future and come across this thread. It will make it easier for that someone who is looking for that part.


----------



## TrainLarry (Jan 15, 2012)

Jeff has the 630-6738-120 springs listed.
http://www.ttender.com/list/630.htm


Larry


----------

